# Police clearance certificate



## Idris

Merhaba,

What is "Police clearance certificate" called in Turkish?


----------



## TheHereticSon

Merhaba,

"*Polis izin belgesi*"
By looking quoted text I can only provide this translation. B'coz I don't know what it is, sorry.


----------



## Idris

I think it should be temiz belgesi


----------



## TheHereticSon

If this document taken from police records yes you are right.


----------



## Brunoleon

It's called  '' sabıka kaydı'' officially.


----------



## macrotis

Brunoleon said:


> It's called  '' sabıka kaydı'' officially.



As far as I know, there are two such kind of documents (I haven't needed any of them for about 15 years, so there may be changes). One is called "sabıka kaydı" and obtained from the office of the attorney general (Cumhuriyet Savcılığı), the other is called "polis temiz kaydı" and obtained from the police department. The former shows convictions, if any, the latter shows arrests or detentions etc, if any.


----------



## Brunoleon

''sabıka kaydı'' and the ''temiz kağıdı'' are both same documents as I know and the officially it's called ''sabıka kaydı'' however depending on the company or some official departments which demands that document might call it as ''temiz kağıdı'' as well.
I hope we didn't confuse our Pakistani friend that much.


----------



## Brunoleon

by the way if Idris tells us what for it's asked and giving some more details ,we can help him more.cause if this document is for getting a working permittion or something like that.then ,the document can be something that you apply to the police  to get it.in order to fulfill immigration formalities.thats totaly different subject thus I would afraid to give him a wrong idea.''sabıka kaydı'' is obtained from Turkish authorities and ofcourse it's given to Turkish citizens only.however if the document called ''Police clearance certificate'' is for imigration or for working permition it must be obtained from Idris's origin country.


----------



## Idris

I'm trying to get this certificate for someone who is not Turk nor is he living in Turkey, but has studied there.

I will go to the police station and ask if there is a difference.


----------



## Brunoleon

Idris , if you are not in Turkey somewhere , (as its seen you must be in Riyadh) ,I would advice you to go to the nearest Turkish Embassy or Consulate General of Turkey and ask them to explain you all necessary documents ,such as where to obtain those documents or ,for what purpose they are  asked .


----------

